# MotorGuide 2800



## Fish2Go (Jun 19, 2008)

Ive got a motorguide magnum 2800 (bow mount) and cannot for the life of me find the #'s of thrust. Does anyone know what this thing has? Im thinking of buying a new trolling motor and not sure if its worth spending the cash on.

The magnum moved my boat with 3 people average about 200lbs a piece. Not much though, im looking to be able to use a troller as my main propulsion for the non gas lakes. Would a 55lbs motor move a 16' boat with 3 guys in it.


----------



## FishinFreak26 (Jul 26, 2007)

I use a 55lb on my 16 footer aluminum and it moves with two 175lb people in it. Its not real fast, but I don't notice a difference in speed when I'm alone vs. the two of us.


----------



## fishingguy (Jan 5, 2006)

This might help. 
http://www.iboats.com/MotorGuide_Fr...Mount/dm/cart_id.--session_id.--view_id.52225


----------

